# Young injured wood pigeon



## Ieva (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello 🙂

Was wondering if I could please get some advice. I live in Manchester, UK. Someone brought in an injured young wood pigeon into pets at home, their policy is to put them down so my boyfriend took him home. I have raised 2 feral pigeons in the past so if I can't get a sanctuary to take him in, I will give it a good shot.

Unsure how old he is the guides online I found are for feral pigeons only. Some of his flight feathers have been ripped out, small scratch, hopefully not a cat. Seems ok in himself, refused water when i dipped his beak in a dish.

Am I ok to feed him pea sized balls of mushed bird seed, wild bird fat, peas and corn? If so how often? Any help is greatly appreciated for his care thank you so much.

Ieva


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

He may need antibiotics. If you want to contact people who i have heard dont just put birds down, checout pugeon and dove rescue.

https://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/
Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will need antibiotics if a cat got hold of him, cat saliva is deadly for birds. Betamox (500 mg amoxycillin) works well, unfortunately I think you need a prescription in your country.

In the meantime you can feed him defrosted green peas. Defrost a few in lukewarm water till soft. Put him on your lap (facing to the right if you are righthanded). Reach with your lefthand over his body and head and open the beak with those fingers. Have a pea ready in your righthand and put deep inside the beak over the tongue. If he spits it out, then you are not putting it in deep enough. Wait till the pea goes down and feed the next one. Feed him about 30 peas 3 times daily, total of 90 per day. Peas have a lot of moisture, so don't be alarmed if he does not want to drink water. 

This FB group is also helpful: Palomacy Help Group for Pigeon & Dove Rescue & Adoption. There's plenty of members from your country that will be able to assist you.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Try this:

*Every Feather*
Bolton
Greater Manchester
United Kingdom
Phone Number: 07899 031447
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/everyfeather/
https://helpwildlife.co.uk/rescues/0639/

Address: Over Hulton, Greater Manchester, United Kingdom


----------

